# Peak District



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

help please im looking for recommendations for sites in the peak district. im looking to go the 2nd weekend in February. 

regards karlb


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/

This has a really good search where it will give sites within a radius of your choice.

Castleton Caravan Club site is a canny one. I have only wild camped in Bakewell the other times i have visited the Peak District.

Freddiebooks


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We've used the CC site at Castleton & also the Grouse & Claret, Rowsley (listed in C & CC sites book) in Feb.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

and don't forget Chatsworth House CC site. Excellent site within walking distance of Baslow. 

If you like Italian I can recommend Nino's (El Lupo), especially at lunch time.
  

Losehill CC site at Castleton is also excellent and there are good food pubs in the village 10 minutes walk away


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

StAubyns said:


> and don't forget Chatsworth House CC site. Excellent site within walking distance of Baslow.
> 
> If you like Italian I can recommend Nino's (El Lupo), especially at lunch time.
> 
> ...


chatsworth is full


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi karlb

Losehill normally has places midweek. And if you want to go to Chatsworth it's only 30 minutes drive. There's loads of parking near the house. It was £2 per day last year


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Lots of nice CL's / CS's in the area
Our favourite

Mrs M. Mycock, Flagg Hall, Flagg, Buxton SK17 9QR [Tel:~ 01298 85003] 3½ac, el pts, Tissington Trail nr, open all year

Or if you want more facilities Rivendale is quite nice with Bar and Cafe on site

http://www.rivendalecaravanpark.co.uk/

Alan H


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

karlb said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > and don't forget Chatsworth House CC site. Excellent site within walking distance of Baslow.
> ...


The problem is it is half term week, and half the sites (or more) in the uk are shut :roll: we have just been to Yorks and I noticed the site we have been on is fully booked for that whole week.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Grouse and Claret at Rowsley, site at rear of Hotel next to river. 
I believe the Livestock Market car park in Bakewell has 24hr parking and folk have wild camped out of the way there.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

Fatalhud said:


> Lots of nice CL's / CS's in the area
> Our favourite
> 
> Mrs M. Mycock, Flagg Hall, Flagg, Buxton SK17 9QR [Tel:~ 01298 85003] 3½ac, el pts, Tissington Trail nr, open all year
> ...


rivendale is full i didnt realize it was half term :x


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Peaks*

Rivendale takes Camping Cheques if you have any lying about. Good site alongside the Tissington Trail so you can cycle into Tissington which has a good Cafe.

Leek is also a good site and Castleton has alos been mentioned.

Stay well back from Mineral lorries when following if you value your windscreen.

Steve


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

is is a useful site for finding late availability, Lickpenny near Matlock Bath is showing availability, it's a bit of a walk to the nearest pub though.

http://www.availablepitch.com/cgi-bin/AVpitchnew/main.pl?option=search&context=submit

jules


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Even thou sites are full up, i generally ring the site everyday checking for cancelations. 

I managed 4 days at Bunree (nr Fort Wiliam, Scotland) doing that. And the Wardens at all the sites are always very helpful.

I never as a rule use the CC web site. All it ever says is that sites are full. Use the basics, map, the book and your telephone. There may have been a cancelation 5 mins before you ring. 

Good Luck.

Freddiebooks


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Bakewell cattle market had a weight limit on it last year when I looked, I think not over 1.5 tonnes but might be 2.5.
Malc


----------



## thames24 (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

We like this one. Load to do for kids.

http://www.beechwoodparkleisure.co.uk/

Stephen Neale


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

thames24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We like this one. Load to do for kids.
> 
> ...


 Why does the price say from £14 a night for a MH ?
is it open all year ?


----------



## thames24 (May 25, 2009)

*open times*

Yes,

All year.


----------

